# Bo Dallas' Tweets



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Any time I see Bo Dallas, I make all these faces like Maggie Smith on Downton Abbey.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

He just feels like the kind of guy that everybody hates. I just hate him by looking at him and these tweets come off as some stupid idiot kid trying to fit in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't tempt him, he'll find a way.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Exactly! He's a try-hard.


----------



## yung (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm really glad I'm not the only one who hated him the second I saw him just based on his shemale looks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

BAH GAWD. BO DALLAS IS BAD BLOOD! :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

It's sad because this is what WWE want and expect all their wrestlers to be like. They are probably high on Bo because he mindlessly falls in line and goes along with all the BS. He's like the geek in class who tries to impress his teacher by handing homework in early etc.

In the future (once Vince has retired) I'd love to see an angle where a heel Cena can't let the PG, Be A Star, Twitter & Tout, handpicked 'faces of the company' BS go, and maybe Dallas could be a part of that.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

It's really incredible how this guy is Wyatt's brother. The discrepancy in talent between both is abysmal.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't realize Cody Rhodes had gotten so over with that 'create-a-wrestler' gimmick he started with that they decided to reuse it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> BAH GAWD. BO DALLAS IS BAD BLOOD! :lmao


I agree :cool2


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

I was hoping his tweet would have been something along the lines of him and WWE have parted ways and you can now reach him at his gmail account for bookings or call his prepaid cell phone number. Disappointed again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking forward to *BO DALLAS* winning the IC title at Mania in a classic 20 minute match.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Exactly! He's a try-hard.


that is the dumbest thing people are saying

"try-hard"

you want the wrestler on TV to just give 40%?

you try hard and give 100% that what you want.


:damn


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuckin cross-eyed douche... :cena2

Edit: Lets Go Bo! Bo Sucks!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Even his tweets are generic.

Bo "Overlord of the Generic-galaxy" Dallas.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Who is this twelve year old girl and why is she in the WWE?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

He's got all the tools to be a top guy, he oozes charisma, natural on the mic and great worker too. Don't be surprised if he wins the RR in 2015 and wins the WWE title at that years WM.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Whitem0nkey said:


> that is the dumbest thing people are saying
> 
> "try-hard"
> 
> ...


What try hard means is that he is "trying" to fit and be cool be he is not
Other guys who are don't have to try so hard because is obnoxious...like Cena


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Skinny fat shemale. Reply to that bo. That is all.


----------



## EdenRocMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

i want everyone to think back to the high school days for a minute. every school, every grade, has that one kid, that no one likes, he annoys the crap out of everyone. but yet, he thinks he is the coolest thing since ice cream. he makes jokes with you and laughs so hard, but no one else laughs. he talks about how many girls he hooks up with, but everyone knows he is lying. he tries so god damn hard to be cool that you almost applaud him, but then remember why you hate him. then you graduate high school and never see him again, and you couldnt be happier, but...you never forget him... yeah, thats Bo Dallas in a nut shell.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> He just feels like the kind of guy that everybody hates. I just hate him by looking at him and these tweets come off as some stupid idiot kid trying to fit in.


For real, I mean he might be a great guy and all who knows, but I fucking hate him lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bo Dallas, truly the heel we all deserve.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I like how his twitter handle is 'thebodallas', as if someone out there might actually try to impersonate him...

Other tweets we can probably expect from him:

"Cena wins the WWE title! This is the greatest night of my life #happydance"

"#PaulHeyman shouldn't have interfered in Rock's match, that was really mean! #poutyface"

"Tuna Sub, chips, coke and Wrestlemania on PPV, while sitting in my recliner. Does life get any better? #Winning"

"#CMPunk #Rock #Cena Great show guys, feel like grabbing a pizza pie with me? I'm free...#Bosthebest"

And my favorite, if he really wants people to hate him:

"#CMPunk tweeted Hey Bo, you suck ass."
"#thebodallas okey dokey, artichokey."


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

How the hell is this moron even wyatts brother is beyond me.

He is devoid of personality. 

How can anyone like him?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL this fucking moron.

Why he's on the roster and Wyatt isn't yet is pretty funny. He types like a typical pre-teen Twitter user.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I like how his twitter handle is 'thebodallas', as if someone out there might actually try to impersonate him...
> 
> Other tweets we can probably expect from him:
> 
> ...


Nah. Those all show off too much personality.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe the correct terms is 'shit eating grin'.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Nah. Those all show off too much personality.


Hm...so bland, uninspiring and devoid of anything human...

"Dallas is about to get Bo'd #badboy"

Oh fuck they're IN Dallas next week, aren't they? Dallas gets Bo'd...ugh...

"Wrestlemania 45 days, 11 hours, 26 minutes, 8 seconds away #cominghome"

"Main Event should be great this week #Wednesday"

"Lacing up my shoes #nosandals"


I can't do it, I can't make myself be that dull. Even in jest.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Company man.

Hey, you're bound to pick up a few pointers on how to stick around for no good reason for 20 years when your father is Rotunda.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I believe the correct terms is 'shit eating grin'.


I kinda wanna put the caption "guess who made poopy" under that. I dunno why...I think its because he's got the baby who just shat smile.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He is the ideal WWE superstar. Does everything they ask of him. Ugh.

No wonder officials are high on him, he's a generic kiss ass. You have the likes of Austin and Punk who refused to become what the WWE wanted them to be... and then Bo Dallas comes in and ruins it for everyone.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe they can bring Terri Runnels out of retirement and her computer can analyse how much Bo Dallas fucking sucks, and how long it will take him to be future endeavored.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

moonmop said:


> Maybe they can bring Terri Runnels out of retirement and her computer can analyse how much Bo Dallas fucking sucks, and how long it will take him to be future endeavored.


OK I admit this got a chuckle out of me.

But then wouldn't his name have to become something more regal and refined? Beauregard Dallas?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> *Bo Dallas* @thebodallas Watch #RAW unpredictable none stop action! #boknows


And it even has a typo. Delicious. Might use this as my signature.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

"#boknows"
This is where I lost it.

He's like that kid you just want to beat the shit out of.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

His twitter is awesome. Mega star in the making.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Bo Dallas is legit the dirt worst. These tweets just confirm what I already thought about him in that he is one of the worst human beings to ever walk the earth in the 21st Century.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Bananas said:


> I believe the correct terms is 'shit eating grin'.



Smiley that? Book it :agree:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant actually believe Wade Barrett jobbed to Bo Dallas and seeing his tweets he sounds like a teachers pet


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

LMAO, what a fuckin cornball. I don't understand what Vince sees in this guy. He doesn't fit Vince's "ideal superstar" model in the SLIGHTEST, but unlike someone like Punk or Bryan, he's also universally hated by smarks. What does this guy bring to the table, exactly?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

#RAW Mark Henry is back and looks ready to destoy !


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Bo Dallas















I get a weird feeling he will be heavily booed the next time he is in front of a live crowd.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread is like looking back in time in '96 when Rocky won the IC belt...

Practically everyone thought he was a talentless vag-inal a$$turd (which is a phrase that makes no sense).


Not saying this dude will amount to anything like The Rock did, but there sure is potential here for something far greater. Give the kid some time, and he may end up great...or be another one of Vince's personal assistance for housekeeping chores and 'backrub assistance'.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Man this should be Bo Dallas new gimmick. A heel that thinks hes cool but is actually extremely nerdy.

Book it Vince.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Bebe said:


> Man this should be Bo Dallas new gimmick. *A heel that thinks hes cool but is actually extremely nerdy.*
> 
> Book it Vince.


Kurt Angle 1999-2001?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> Kurt Angle 1999-2001?


I vow to red rep every post you ever make if you compare Angle to Bo Dallas again


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Who are you to doubt KING BO?


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

What's wrong with him? It's not the first time we've had a Vanilla character. Sure he's a bit bland, and not at all ready for the main roster, but he's not awful. I can't understand why everyone, collectively, hates the guy and believes he has no potential.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

You're all being a bit too harsh. Calm down. He isn't.a shit wrestler, and you know it.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Something tells me this Bo kid has a lot more to offer then we can see right now.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

TH1 said:


> Something tells me this Bo kid has a lot more to offer then we can see right now.


I think so. He's got the heritage, he's got time on his side, and WWE sees something in him. Take that as you will, but they've managed to get the best out of some previously unremarkable stars.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't hate him. I actually see the potential in him.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Bebe said:


> I don't hate him. I actually see the potential in him.


Well, even if you are a Jinder Mahal guy, it's better than no one. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> What's wrong with him? It's not the first time we've had a Vanilla character. Sure he's a bit bland, and not at all ready for the main roster, but he's not awful. I can't understand why everyone, collectively, hates the guy and believes he has no potential.


He has a horrible look; one of the worst we've ever seen.
He's not good in the ring.
He's 22, and most 22 year olds who are really good at everything still don't called up because they're too green
He comes off as such a god damn annoying ****** in real life
He's as bland as Sheamus' skin
He lacks charisma
He's in really bad shape for a pro wrestler
He's awful on the mic
He eliminated Barrett in the Rumble and then went over Barrett in his debut

Do I really have to go on?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

@TheBoDallas: I just found out that the IWC doesn't like me, well I don't care. #sticksandstones

We should use this thread to make fake tweets, how about it?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ You do know not everyone comes in with the perfect look, perfect in-ring skills, and perfect charisma. IF you hold every new guy to standards that high you wouldn't really have any!

You develop these things through experiences and the wwe knows this very well. All I'm suggesting is for everyone to give him a bit more time before they start making their weekly hate threads on here.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

I honestly don't think anything beats "Watch #RAW unpredictable none stop action! #boknows"


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

TH1 said:


> ^^ You do know not everyone comes in with the perfect look, perfect in-ring skills, and perfect charisma. IF you hold every new guy to standards that high you wouldn't really have any!
> 
> You develop these things through experiences and the wwe knows this very well. All I'm suggesting is for everyone to give him a bit more time before they start making their weekly hate threads on here.


Of course not, but he has no redeeming qualities at the major level to an adult fanbase. To a child friendly fanbase, I can see a bit of the appeal, very similar to Kofi's; except Kofi is much better at everything.

Even if he had untapped potential, I would be fucking pissed that they called him up at twenty-two and pushed him over an upper mid-carder currently holding the IC Title.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

@thebodallas: Little do they know I'm The Rock in disguise. #RockyMaiviaIsBack. #ssssshhhhh


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> He has a horrible look; one of the worst we've ever seen.
> He's not good in the ring.
> He's 22, and most 22 year olds who are really good at everything still don't called up because they're too green
> He comes off as such a god damn annoying ****** in real life
> ...


As TH1 said, no one is excellent at these things right away. Training gives you the basics, which anyone could see Bo has learned, and the the main roster is what moulds you into a truly talented star.

1. He's not bad in the ring. Perhaps a tad bit generic and not very creative, but he's got plenty of time to develop a well rounded routine and offence.

2. Name some 22 year olds like this. I can't recall many, Cody Rhodes was brought up at that age and he was also pretty green and boring.

3. Everyone has talked about how polite and respectful he is, as well as passionate. The Big Show, Michael Cole, Tom Prichard. And after a near life threatening injury he came back to a job which could have killed him. Sounds like he really loves this job.

4. Sheamus' skin is one of the most unique things on the roster. How is that bland? If you said as bland as Cena's skin then you would have something, but Sheamus' skin? Makes no sense.

5. How so? He got the fans on NXT on his side. He's lively, passionate, smiles a lot and really seems enthusiastic. He has energy, and of course, plenty of time to develop a character or routine which would work for him.

6. WWE is crazy about their workers shape, so if they give him a pass, I think he's okay.

7. Has time to improve in that regard. It hasn't stopped the WWE from pushing Swagger in 2010, Rey, Ryback, Batista, among others.

8. Stuff like this happens. I'm a huge Barrett fan, but this is nowhere near as bad as booking Jackson over Barrett. If I hated every single guy I deemed unworthy who went over Barrett, I wouldn't be enjoying wrestling. 

So yes, please, go on.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> @TheBoDallas: I just found out that the IWC doesn't like me, well I don't care. #sticksandstones
> 
> We should use this thread to make fake tweets, how about it?











Step it up.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

lmao bo dallas cracks me up. this guy is such a fucking loser. i bet he sniffs his own tights after a match


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll give him a few more months before I write him off completely.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bo Dallas should have a gimmick where he is basically acting like Rick James from Charlie Murphy's true Hollywood stories. Keep the beads and everything.

Of course they don't have the full version but:






"Bo Dallas doesn't go around stomping his feet on people's titles, what am I going to do just start stomping my feet on people's titles like it's just something to do. Come on, I got a little more sense then that."

"Yeah, I remember stomping my feet on Wade's IC title."


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll just leave this here..


----------



## Kleefer (Feb 12, 2008)

I like the idea suggested earlier in the thread of making him heel with the gimmick that he wrongly thinks everyone likes him. This would at least be different to the generic cocky and cowardly heels and he just seems naturally annoying so I can't see him getting over as a babyface.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Kleefer said:


> *I like the idea suggested earlier in the thread of making him heel with the gimmick that he wrongly thinks everyone likes him.* This would at least be different to the generic cocky and cowardly heels and he just seems naturally annoying so I can't see him getting over as a babyface.


John Cena already has that gimmick :


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Shelter said:


> Step it up.


This tool was probably googling his own name to find out what Internet thinks about him.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it 'The Bo Dallas' or 'The Bod Allas'? - I'm Confused.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Hm...so bland, uninspiring and devoid of anything human...
> 
> "Dallas is about to get Bo'd #badboy"
> 
> ...


If there was a way I could rep from this f'kn app, you would be swimming in green with these and the earlier tweets.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BLEM (Feb 21, 2013)

That's right, keep kissing ass until you make it to the RAW roster.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> As TH1 said, no one is excellent at these things right away. Training gives you the basics, which anyone could see Bo has learned, and the the main roster is what moulds you into a truly talented star.
> 
> *No, not everybody just gets molded into a truly talented star. You're born with talent, Bo lacks it. Bo Dallas is far from a star and he will never be one.*
> 
> ...


K.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

what a nerd


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Bebe said:


> @thebodallas: Little do they know I'm The Rock in disguise. #RockyMaiviaIsBack. #ssssshhhhh


Bless him hes such a dude its crazy mad. He has nice hair though

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

@thebodallas: Cutting the crust off my PB&J, like a boss #anotheronebitesthecrust

@thebodallas: I'm happy to report that I only cried once today #nofearsoftears

@thebodallas: Raw live in Chattanooga this week! Choo choo! #meintennessee


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Bo Dallas ‏* @TheBoDallas #Raw Starting of with BANG!

*Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas #RAW Mark Henry is back and looks ready to destoy !

*Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas idk about u but I wasent feelin the new three stooges But after tonight with @santinomarellow im deff ganna check that out!

*Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas @Hurricane_Flash Your Birthday has just been BODAZZELD!!!


These are all legitimate Tweets fpalm


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

that would be great gimmick for him...Try to fit in and doing anything to get in. Bo Dallas could start with John Cena...try to be his friend and once he got it, he brag about it. Bo Dallas could protect Cena on twitter from IWC.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> @thebodallas: Cutting the crust off my PB&J, like a boss #anotheronebitesthecrust
> 
> @thebodallas: I'm happy to report that I only cried once today #nofearsoftears
> 
> @thebodallas: Raw live in Chattanooga this week! Choo choo! #meintennessee


#anotheronebitesthecrust
#anotheronebitesthecrust
#anotheronebitesthecrust
#anotheronebitesthecrust

:lmao Bless.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot about the guy but I can't help but think the name Bo Dallas sounds like a porn actor's name.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

trying hard to get attention...


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

His face looks so punchable. I want to punch it.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

@thebodallas wow wrestlemania in the bigapple! i know ill eat this one right to the core

@thebodallas tna? more like tngay! #watchrawifudontsuk

@thebodallas @johncena dude, @dwaynejohnson is a legend, but im rooting for you at wrestlemanea! #newblood

@thebodallas just bought the new justin beaver album. gotta say the guy is talented, not sure why hes so hated. #showsomerespect

:lmao at #anotheronebitesthecrust

If I ever gain fame or the ability to make something trend, I promise to make #anotheronebitesthecrust trend.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

hahaha i dont even hate the guy cause he constantly keeps me laughing


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

x78 said:


> *Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas @Hurricane_Flash Your Birthday has just been BODAZZELD!!!


Oh lord, I think we have a new low...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

@thebodallas: #CMPunk Knees to faces? Try my Bo's to butt cheeks #bo-flex

@thebodallas: Tripped and got a bo-bo...Scooby Doo bandaid! #bosbobo

@thebodallas: Why does Zeb hate the tea party? I love tea parties #onelumportwo

@thebodallas: I got wasted last night, that whole can of beer really hit me hard #bo-dweiser


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao I followed him just for comedic purposes.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*BO KNOWS* where the bodies are buried


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

@BoDallas im ganna beat up that big jerk wade barret #letsgobo


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> K.


You have such heavy bias, and while I refuted all of your points you respond with vulgarity and nonsense with each of mine.

*No, not everybody just gets molded into a truly talented star. You're born with talent, Bo lacks it. Bo Dallas is far from a star and he will never be one.*
1. Bias. You have absolutely nothing to support any of this.

*He fucking sucks dude, his moves look fake and he's fucking boring to watch and he botches a lot. His belly to belly is fucking awful, and one of the dumbest finishers I've ever seen.
*

2. A matter of opinion then. He's not great, but he's fairly average for now, and with his age he has years to improve and get better. Look at Reigns, in just a few short months he's drastically improved in the ring.

*That's the fucking point, 22 year old guys rarely get brought up at that age, especially not when they fucking suck. 
*

3. What are you trying to argue? You said that 22 year olds that are good never get called up but now you claim there aren't any? 

*Who the fuck cares about how he acts outside of the ring? As long as he doesn't get himself into big trouble, I couldn't care less what he says. So passion for wrestling is automatically worthy of a spot on the roster at 22 and going over the IC Champion in your first match, regardless of how awful he is?*

4. You said he comes across as a 'damn annoying ****** in real life' but it seems that he's very well regarded. You are going in circles here. Make a coherent argument.

*It's a metaphor dude. Do you know what bland actually means?
*

5. Well your metaphor sucks. As I said, you couldn't say anything like 'he's a scoop of vanilla ice cream!' or 'He's as bland as Cena's skin!'. Instead you bring up someone as distinctive as Sheamus? 

*It won't work in the big leagues, nobody even wants a super smiley guy. How over is Kofi Kingston? *

6. Kofi does okay for himself, a bland babyface is often enough to get over. An I said before, he has plenty of time to build up a character and routine in the years to come.

7. As for his physique, he looks about as good as the Miz, and look at him.

*Since when does WWE making shitty decisions in the past have to do with how legitimately awful Bo Dallas is? They may push him or they may not, it won't change that he sucks. *

8. I'm not saying he's World title or even Intercontinental level yet, just that we should give him a fair chance to get better and develop. WWE has made some pieces of crap really shine.

*Huh? Jackson>>>Bo Dallas. At least Jackson had a decent look.*

Your ignorance matches your inability to make a coherent argument. Besides, Big Zeke ain't got no cuts.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*@TheBoDallas* I love it when the fans chant "Let's go Cena!" and then everyone else says "HE'S THE BEST!" #RAW


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> 2. A matter of opinion then. He's not great, but he's fairly average for now, and with his age he has years to improve and get better. Look at Reigns, in just a few short months he's drastically improved in the ring.


Bo's ring work is average in that he can execute the basics reasonably well, something I would expect from anyone with basic wrestling training. Other than that, he absolutely sucks at everything required to be a professional wrestler. He has no charisma, no mic skills, a horrible look, there are literally no positives other than his ring work which IMO is still below the required standard to even be featured on NXT, let alone the main roster. And yes, he might improve, he might wake up tomorrow and be the next Stone Cold Steve Austin, but at the moment he is legitimately one of the worst talents I've ever seen. Reigns was a better talent than Dallas before he'd even set foot in a ring for the first time.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

This has to be a new Eugene gimmick right?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats what 'it' looks like


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> @thebodallas: #CMPunk Knees to faces? Try my Bo's to butt cheeks #bo-flex
> 
> @thebodallas: Tripped and got a bo-bo...Scooby Doo bandaid! #bosbobo
> 
> ...


I must follow him :lmfao







Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> @thebodallas wow wrestlemania in the bigapple! i know ill eat this one right to the core
> 
> @thebodallas tna? more like tngay! #watchrawifudontsuk
> 
> ...


The one about TNA though LOL


Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy shit, I've never seen such an ass kisser in my entire life. No wonder the kid is getting pushed :lol


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Watch him turn heel and be the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

@TheBoDallas: John Cena laying it down. That dude is AWESEOME! #Thuganomics


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> You have such heavy bias, and while I refuted all of your points you respond with vulgarity and nonsense with each of mine.
> 
> 1. Bias. You have absolutely nothing to support any of this.
> 
> ...


Just shut up dude. You're making yourself look awful.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

@thebodallas: #CMPunk punched me when I offered to hug him, what a crab #basichuganomics

@thebodallas: If the IWC doesn't stop hating on me, I'm gonna tell! #canibo-rrowafeeling

@thebodallas: Grabbing a drink with Cena, I got my own Shirley Temple! #growingonup


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> @thebodallas: Grabbing a drink with Cena, I got my own Shirley Temple! #growingonup


More like #boingonup


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> More like #boingonup


He does seem like the type of tool who would constantly try to make puns with his name to increase his popularity, doesn't he?

Bo-ing on up
Bodazzled
Bo-flex
We gotta work together Cena, this is gonna take some real Bo-operation
Honey Bunches of Bo-ats

And my favorite

Here comes Godfather, accompanied by the Bos

Its funny because he looks like a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Man what a fucking dick sucking, ass kissing tool bag. The next Cena guys, be prepared


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


>


THAT IS A SCARY Picture


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


>


JBL is behind him asking him to say AAAAAA


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> JBL is behind him asking him to say AAAAAA


What the fuck dude? JBL is straight but he is a fucking beast, if he EVER was gay, he would be with a much better looking guy, not Bo fucking Dallas.


----------



## The_IC_Champ (Jan 13, 2013)

@WadeBarrett Why'd you attack me backstage, man? We all need to take a chill pill. #YOLO

I bet that'd piss some of you off.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


>


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Bo's reaction to this thread -


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

This guy will be the next great shameless ass kisser that vince ever so desires

Fuck him


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

x78 said:


> Bo's reaction to this thread -


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


>


 haha :


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> What the fuck dude? JBL is straight but he is a fucking beast, if he EVER was gay, he would be with a much better looking guy, not Bo fucking Dallas.


JBL Has a history of jumping in the showers with the new guys even made a few cry (not doing anything just joking about)


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

wow im honestly cant believe those tweets are actually from....its sooooooooo dam corny omg...he sounds like a 15year old girl for christ sake not to mention could he possibly stick his face up cena's ass more?i know cena can get in a good word for em but geeez is that rly worth makeing yourself look like a complete tool\***
what baffles me the most doh is this guy has no sort of appeal or special qualities or even a good gimmick yet he has a spot on raw and his brother bray wyatt who has all of which i mentioned above is still in nxt


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bo Dallas really is special lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we 100 percent absolutely positive that this is the real Bo Dallas? Just wondering...


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know why, but I just want to beat the shit out of him everytime I see him. I don't even have a good reason for this, I just do


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

They should give Bo a creep gimmick.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Are we 100 percent absolutely positive that this is the real Bo Dallas? Just wondering...


WWE sponsored his tweets and showed them in their "WWE Superstars Tweets!" thing on Raw


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> WWE sponsored his tweets and showed them in their "WWE Superstars Tweets!" thing on Raw


Ok so either they were somehow fooled too.. or #Bosretarded!

.. or both I suppose. They're not mutually exclusive.

I was just wondering because he sounds like such a mark! Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

His tweets remind me of Eugene. unk3


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> He's got all the tools to be a top guy, he oozes charisma, natural on the mic and great worker too. Don't be surprised if he wins the RR in 2015 and wins the WWE title at that years WM.


God I hope not. Would be the world's largest fpalm ever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bo is fucking horrific. Looks like he's straight out of Twilight, has ZERO charisma, is terrible on the mic and not exactly a general in the ring either. Mad that WWE see anything in this geek when he's not even the most talented guy in his FUCKING FAMILY.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks like an ugly hermaphrodite.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Heel said:


> Bo is fucking horrific. Looks like he's straight out of Twilight, has ZERO charisma, is terrible on the mic and not exactly a general in the ring either. Mad that WWE see anything in this geek when he's not even the most talented guy in his FUCKING FAMILY.


The guys on Twilight are way more attractive then Bo "Not Pretty So Please Don't Call Him Pretty Boy" Dallas. And I say that as someone who think Taylor Lautner looks like a warthog, and Rob Pattinson a zombie foot.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm monitoring Bo's twitter so I can update this thread with any more of his loser-ness.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, here we go!

@thebodallas: No better way to start #RAW than a down n dirty Fight HELL YAAAAAAA !

What a putz.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, Y2J could post thE EXACT same thing and none of you would say anything, he is not trying to hard, you are.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

We're laughing at what a tool he is, Jericho is smarter than to post something devoid of personality. If you don't like it, why did you feel the need to respond? To just purposely be disagreeable or because you've got a vendetta?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Same reasson anyone on here dose the same for when cone stands up for Cena, attacks punk etc


It's called disagreing it happens form time to time 



It's one thing to call him a tool its another to call him one for something Y2J has said mutiple times and something JBL has said mutiple times


----------



## yung (Jan 28, 2013)

@thebodallas: why Wasn't I on #RAW tonight  I no u Want 2 see me do kewl scoop Slams #cut4bo


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

yung said:


> @thebodallas: why Wasn't I on #RAW tonight  I no u Want 2 see me do kewl scoop Slams #cut4bo


okay these tweets are seeming kinda creepy now, he's like a mad fanboi of himself... its eerie :|


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ellthom said:


> okay these tweets are seeming kinda creepy now, he's like a mad fanboi of himself... its eerie :|


I don't know what to say to you.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

@thebodallas #Shield almost couldn't get the Giant down might be getting in over there heads

@thebodallas Wrestlemania #Undertaker 20-? Who's ganna get the chance to answer that #Raw

@thebodallas "@WWEArmstrong: I have just been schooled in English in the locker room by GREAT KAHLI and @YoshiTatsuWWE! It's a sad day! True I witnessed

His 3 most recent Tweets


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> @thebodallas "@WWEArmstrong: I have just been schooled in English in the locker room by GREAT KAHLI and @YoshiTatsuWWE! It's a sad day! True I witnessed
> 
> His 3 most recent Tweets


If that's a legit why doesn't he try to improve seeing as he knows his English is bad..? :|


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

He's gotten even worse.

Wrestlemania 29 getting closer everyday !!! #TripleHvsBrock is ganna be a war, I think the only match suitable (Hell in a cell) #boknows


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> If that's a legit why doesn't he try to improve seeing as he knows his English is bad..? :|


Who says he is not trying?

just cause your trying to improve dont mean it will improve a month in or even a year


But even then, its twitter, fariy sure it dont matter


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> He's gotten even worse.
> 
> Wrestlemania 29 getting closer everyday !!! #TripleHvsBrock is *ganna* be a war, I think the only match suitable (Hell in a cell) #boknows


Ganna? How in the fuck did he type "gonna" wrong?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao at this thread.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I still vote for him to come out with a indian gimmick, running into the ring with a tomahawk :lmao:lmao


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

MVPBallin said:


> Ganna? How in the fuck did he type "gonna" wrong?


Because "a" and "o" are so close together on the keyboard. :lmao


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Way to many roll on floor smiles in the last few posts.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> I still vote for him to come out with a indian gimmick, running into the ring with a tomahawk :lmao:lmao


I think that would be cool LOL, I actually kind if like him and think he should embrace his Native American-ness. Plus have you seen how lucious his hair is when not wet?

Sent from my ST26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

#boknows .... Really?


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

#boshouldknow he's an idiot.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Just when you think has has disappeared he pops back up. Just go away son.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

The winner of this match, annddddd NEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWE CHAMPIONNNNNN, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bo Dallas is special bless him


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Dartz said:


> The winner of this match, annddddd NEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWE CHAMPIONNNNNN, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


I can see that happening.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Bo Dallas is special bless him



Coming from you... Bless.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Bo is working you all. He's the ultimate twitter troll.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Won't lie never seen him perform but I can't look at a picture of the guy with a straight face.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

After reading some of these tweets it seems like no one backstage has got around to telling Bo it's all a work yet.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Dude is something else and I won't lie I snickered at a lot of his tweets.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

god i fucking hate this guy


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its still real to Bo dammit


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

FourWinds said:


> Won't lie never seen him perform but I can't look at a picture of the guy with a straight face.


You probably work your ass off from 9 - 5, while young Bo Dallas is living tha dream


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Have a day off Bo, have a day off.*


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

It's hard to believe he's related to Barry Windham and Blackjack Mulligan. He looks like what Mike Routonda would look like if he had a sex change.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

goofiest mofo in the company. I haven't watched raw in a couple weeks. I hope I didn't miss any Bo action!!!


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd love to see his head smashed in. Maybe that would improve his looks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Bo Revolution is coming


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Had a good laugh. I don't really know what to make of him.

Late but :lmao @ "Anotheronebitesthecrust".


----------



## Vade Ancelot (Mar 18, 2013)

On the one hand I feel sorry for him because of this hole IWC hate but I laugh at everything he tweets.

Strange.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Remember when that whole new revolution was rumoured and we all thought it was Dean Ambrose well its Bo Dallas!!!!!


----------

